
Show HN: The Million Dollar Video. $12 per second - zyad
http://www.milliondollar.video
======
spystath
There was a similar idea but with images instead of video some 10 years ago
[0]. Most pixels were sold within 6-7 months or so.

[0]:
[http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/](http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/)

~~~
zyad
I had already mentioned them in the FAQ :).

------
albasha
Dude, people do not tolerate 5 seconds YouTube ad how in the world will they
watch 24 hours one?

------
refrigerator
Were the Reddit videos really paid for? Pretty awesome if so, but would also
be a very good way to (apologies in advance for using this term) "growth hack"
if you just threw them in for free yourself ;)

~~~
zyad
The reddit videos are just one minute samples of the whole videos that I put
myself in the video for free :)

------
mchahn
I guess it would be more interesting to watch than the film Empire by Andy
Warhol. It is just a camera pointed at the empire state building for 8 hours.
Then there is his 5-hour film of someone sleeping.

------
danso
Cool/funny idea. Why are there two videos on the YouTube channel, and where
did its current content come from? It all looks like commercial video.

~~~
zyad
Thanks. The first video is blocked in some countries. I had Included some
funny Ads in the video and it has been taken down in some countries. In Fact I
will remove it. The rest of the videos are Open Source Videos (Blender
foudation), a couple trailers, and a few one minutes parts of reddit's
Formative videos. Hopefully more videos soon from other people :).

------
wingerlang
Are you saying that the creator of that bunny video paid $7200 to put the
video into this video?

